# Dilemma with ROTP. need some help.



## capt_afg (29 Apr 2011)

I applied for infantry and armored officers ROTP. Passed with great marks and was put on merit list. I received a call from the RC saying the fields I applied for has been filled in. I have a choice to go to artillery, my main goal was and is either MP, infantry or armored. Should I wait another year to apply again for selection? Or just take the artillery?

I have till monday to decide.


----------



## Michael OLeary (29 Apr 2011)

Don't take a trade that does not appeal to you.  You will be unhappy in it, and misery makes a poor foundation on which to build support for changing trades later.

If you open that door for Artillery, make sure that's what you want to be doing - the trades you think you might switch to after getting in the door may not be available for years for transfers between trades, so if you're not ready for that level of commitment, then wait.


----------



## jwtg (29 Apr 2011)

I was in the CF in a trade I didn't like (albeit briefly) that I never should have included in my application, but I was naive and took what I was offered.
I lucked out when I released and later reapplied, this time for ACSO via ROTP, I got my top trade.  That being said, it is high risk/high reward to release and hope to get back in, especially with the recent reduction in ROTP recruiting (roughly 30% from last year to this year according to numbers provided to me by my file manager).

Spend the weekend reading/asking/studying about Artillery and decide if that's a career you want.  You should come up with either A) yes B) no C) not sure.  The answer is clear, for this year at least, if your answer is A) or B).  If your answer is C), best of luck- no one can make that choice but you.

You don't want to be miserable, even if the money is pretty good, but you also might not be miserable.  You didn't say you DON'T want Artillery, just that you prefer other trades.  Now is the time to decide if you want Artillery.

EDIT: No need to quote the post above mine, thus removed.  Also, I agree with Michael O'Leary.


----------



## capt_afg (29 Apr 2011)

Thank you very much. I don't see myself as an artillery officer. I see myself strongly suited for the trades I have chosen. At the same time I want to get in the service very badly.


----------



## jwtg (29 Apr 2011)

future_captain said:
			
		

> Thank you very much. I don't see myself as an artillery officer. I see myself strongly suited for the trades I have chosen. At the same time I want to get in the service very badly.


The CF hasn't said you aren't suited for your trades- they've simply said that those trades ROTP spots are filled with other people.  Declining & reapplying next year doesn't guarantee that the same situation won't repeat itself.  Anything could happen.  It could be such a competitive year next year that you're not even competitive for ANY position, or you could be the cream of the crop, luck out with the amount of spots allocated to the trades of your choice, and get your first choice.  Nobody can predict next year.

You've got to play the hand you've been dealt.
All in, or fold?


----------



## capt_afg (29 Apr 2011)

See now you are just playing devil's advocate hehe, I qualified for all 3 trades of my choice. I don't want to be seen cocky or anything, I speak 6 languages and if the Sgt at the RC had not told me to go to RMC I would have been a Cpl by now.


----------



## jwtg (29 Apr 2011)

future_captain said:
			
		

> See now you are just playing devil's advocate hehe, I qualified for all 3 trades of my choice. I don't want to be seen cocky or anything, I speak 6 languages and if the Sgt at the RC had not told me to go to RMC I would have been a Cpl by now.



Ok then.  Forget ROTP, RMC and your current offer as an Artillery officer and apply as an NCM.

If you don't want to be seen cocky, stop being cocky.

From another thread: 
[quote author=future_captain] as i want to get in RMC (which i know i will)[/quote]

Devil's advocate?  I wasn't playing advocate of anything.

Think what you will, I'm out of it.


----------



## capt_afg (29 Apr 2011)

I understand that sometimes my confidence and excitement get the best of me. Its just that joing the CF has been a long time dream of mine. And keeping a positive mindset never hurts.


----------



## ballz (29 Apr 2011)

I don't want to burst your bubble, but since you said you applied for ROTP as Infantry and Armour, they were not "already full," you just did not make the cut.

ROTP selections get made once a year, they don't "fill up."


----------



## capt_afg (29 Apr 2011)

ballz said:
			
		

> I don't want to burst your bubble, but since you said you applied for ROTP as Infantry and Armour, they were not "already full," you just did not make the cut.
> 
> ROTP selections get made once a year, they don't "fill up."



I appreciate your honesty. I am saying the things that was said to me by the person responsible with my files.


----------



## Pusser (29 Apr 2011)

ballz said:
			
		

> I don't want to burst your bubble, but since you said you applied for ROTP as Infantry and Armour, they were not "already full," you just did not make the cut.
> 
> ROTP selections get made once a year, they don't "fill up."



Actually they do.  Although the full intake of ROTP candidates from year to year will be roughly the same in terms of overall numbers, the distribution of those numbers amongst the different occupations can vary wildly.  This is all based on a process of "GEM" modelling which gives us an estimate of how many folks in occupation X we need to recruit today in order to have the amount of Xs we need at certain ranks five years from now.  Perhaps there was only one ROTP spot for infantry this year and that one went to the guy who spoke seven languages?

To support what others have said, you need to think about this long and hard as you don't want to end up in an occupation you don't enjoy.  Having said that, I will point out that there is a lot of common ground between the infantry and the 30-mile snipers.  You may wish to consider that in making your decision.  I would also point out that many of Canada's top generals over the years have come from the artillery.


----------



## ballz (29 Apr 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Actually they do.  Although the full intake of ROTP candidates from year to year will be roughly the same in terms of overall numbers, the distribution of those numbers amongst the different occupations can vary wildly.  This is all based on a process of "GEM" modelling which gives us an estimate of how many folks in occupation X we need to recruit today in order to have the amount of Xs we need at certain ranks five years from now.  Perhaps there was only one ROTP spot for infantry this year and that one went to the guy who spoke seven languages?



Yes, I know, that is what I meant. Perhaps there was only one ROTP spot for infantry or perhaps there was 30. The point is, he didn't make the cut.

Not the same thing as the trades "filling up" before you got your application in so you never actually had a chance. It wouldn't matter if there was 100 or 1000 applicants for that one last spot, they all got considered.


----------



## capt_afg (3 May 2011)

Update.
 So I graciously declined the artillery offer. I have decided to do 1 year of civi university and then apply as a transfer or as a senior cadet. 

I thank you all for your help and it was great to see so many views from you guys. 

Stay safe.


----------



## capt_afg (30 May 2011)

As I mentioned before. I applied for MP, armory and infantry as an ROTP. After everything I got called and was told that the trades I applied for were filled in and had to re-apply next year. As start of june 1st I signed a lease with a new apartment. And moved there. 

So today I get a call from my Recruitment officer saying they had reviewed my file once more and I got in as ROTP armor. July 11th is my swearing in date.


----------



## capt_afg (30 May 2011)

Another update. I just got off the phone with one of the recruitment officer. And she tells me its not armor its infantry. The cpl responsible for my file said armor and now the girl says, in my file I've been chosen as infantry officer. I'm confused now


----------



## Pusser (31 May 2011)

Since both Infantry and Armour were on your list of choices, does it really matter at this point?  Just make sure you read the actual forms when you sign them.  It should be clear there.  As for the new apartment lease, don't worry about it.  If we move you, we will also pay to break your lease and pack your stuff.


----------



## capt_afg (31 May 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Since both Infantry and Armour were on your list of choices, does it really matter at this point?  Just make sure you read the actual forms when you sign them.  It should be clear there.  As for the new apartment lease, don't worry about it.  If we move you, we will also pay to break your lease and pack your stuff.



At this point I don't even mind paying the fine myself. I'm just happy I am in. And getting in RMC is something I have dreamed of since god knows when. Days are going by slowly and can't wait for july 11


----------



## capt_afg (10 Jul 2011)

alright I have an update for you guys. July 30Th I will be attending the RMC ceremony in St Jean. and my trade is armor. anyone who will be attending the ceremony can PM me and we could leave Montreal together. thank you


----------



## Loachman (10 Jul 2011)

Congratulations.

Now, if you're going to be Armour, you have to learn to spell it properly. It's the _*Canadian*_ Armed Forces, and "Armour" has a "u" in it.

And if you're going to be an Officer, you also need to learn to write professionally, and that includes proper sentence structure and appropriate capitalization.

We also expect that of all posters here, regardless of rank or lack thereof.

You will hear the phrase "attention to detail" a lot during your career. Take it seriously.


----------

